# your 3d arrow?



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Beman 9.3 500's, 100gr point, mini-blazers.
-light
-fast
-large diameter
-fairly inexpensive
-durable vanes


----------



## Ihuntwithabow (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks...what size fletching?


----------



## nocksniper (May 19, 2008)

gold tip 30x's
blazer 2" vanes
100gr glue in tips
30-1/8"
461grs

large diameter. 
shoot really well in my sentinel


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Ihuntwithabow said:


> Thanks...what size fletching?


i think the mini-balzers are 1.5"...


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

over the super fat diamater arrows like the 30x i think a little smaller diamater arrow is better for outdoors, not as affected by wind. I use CX Maxima 3dSS that i got a steal of a deal for them, but i use CX Maximas anyways so its same arrow, im using FF 187 vanes on them


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

Victory X Ringer HV1 6.2 gpi, 100 grain glue in point. AAE 2.3" vanes, 313 grains total. Very fast, but very light. They fly like darts out of my Xforce........


----------



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

lightspeed 340's with 2" vanetec HP's


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

fatboy 400 w/t G nock bushings,100gr.glue in and 2.3" helical duravane.9.26FOC 362 gr. 6gpi


----------



## Glockafella (Jun 7, 2008)

LightSpeed 400's w/ mini blazers


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*3D arrows*

Easton Lightspeed 400's
26" with uni-bushing and g nock
3 2" Blazer vanes and 90 grain screw in tip
11.5% FOC
Getting great results with these, even though they
aren't the "line cutters" that others like to use.
(I currently shoot in the hunter class)

Bow:
Mathews DXT
26" 62#


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

25.5 inch 3-28 acc's
1.8 inch vane tec super-spines
90 grain hyper speed nibbs = 312 grains


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

Gt ultralight 500's

1/2 eze crest white wrap with ffs212 fletching.

pin nock system

with a little added weight, all of mine weigh from 314.8 to 315.2 grains.

camoham


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Victory XRingerHV V1 350's 27"
100 Grain tips
1.8" 3D Duravanes
Unibushings/Bohning F Nocks
301 Grains


----------



## sues (Apr 25, 2007)

*My Arrows*

Victory X-Ringer HV V1 350
2.0 Vantec vanes
100g points
Pin Bushers / GT Nocks
309 grains / 29'' long

Easton X10 Protours 380
1.87 Flex Fletchers
110 Tungsten Points
Pin Bushers / GT Nocks
406 grains / 29.5 long


----------



## kosh (Jan 28, 2009)

a/c/c 3-39 90 gr nib 1.75" vane 28.5" total 359 gr


----------



## hunt_xt (Jan 27, 2009)

Carbon Express CXL2... 100 gr tip with 2" blazers.
light, large diameter and amazing flight!!


----------



## plumbcrazyjr (Nov 28, 2008)

30x pros 
100 grain points
rayzr feathers


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Victory VForce V1 400 spine
100 grain stainless steel glue in points
Easton super nocks
Red Mini Blazers
Total weight 300 grains 

I like the smaller diameter shafts as they seem to zip through the wind better.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Carbon Force Xweave
29" 100gr tip 2" blazers
accunocks
light, fast, durable


----------



## huskyarcher (Feb 2, 2009)

i shoot super slam 2312's cheap, cut lines.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Easton Lightspeed 500's with Duravane 2.3 3D's


Victory VX22HV with 4" Duravane 3D's


----------



## illusions (Feb 3, 2009)

Victory hv1 they fly good and are lite 272g 55g tip 3inch low pro duravanes and pin nocks


----------



## bigc506773 (Nov 11, 2008)

GT 22's /4" feathers w/85gr up front .


----------



## arrowslinger#1 (Jul 6, 2006)

Fatboy 340s 
100 grain tips
4 inch easton diamond vanes
super 3d nocks


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

GT 55/75 Pros


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Victory XRinger HV 350 V1
100 gr stainless points
1.8 Duravane 3D
Pin nock 300grs 
indoor 3D

Victory vForce HV 400 V1
100 gr stainless points
1.8 Duravane 3D
Uni Bushings and G nocks 300grs
outdoor 3D


----------



## eville archer (Feb 20, 2004)

Beman 9.3 with the unibushing cut off and a Beiter nock
1.5 NAP Quickspins
100 grain point


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Victory VX22HV
Mini Blazers
343 grains


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

*My Choice*

CXLss 250 spine at 28 inch with 80 grain points, CXL nocks, Bulldog collars and mini blazers.

Hit the scales at 315 grains and hit the chrono at 300 fps (UK speed limit) out my 08 Constitution set at 29 inch draw and 61#.

With the foraward weight in the shaft and the large diameter I find them ideal for 3D as I can shoot a slightly lighter point and still have good arrow flight. The size also catches the odd line also.

Great arrow:darkbeer:


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

I use CX Eliminator arrows 250's with a three 4inch feathers and a 100 graind point. total weight is about 370 grains. I use them because they are fairly inexspensive yet acurate and durable.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

I use fatboy 500s 80gr nibb, beiter nocks w/ super uni bushing, and aae plasifletch max 1.75


----------



## jonston18 (Oct 7, 2007)

victory vforce 400's


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

fat boy 400's, mini blazers, 80 gr nibs, 246 gold tip pin nocks and they fly just great.


----------



## AndyMo (Oct 25, 2005)

I shoot Easton Eclipse X7 2512s with 110 Nibbs and 4" feathers for both spots and 3D. Mostly because I'm poor and they are affordable and accurate, and also because I've currently only got one bow... and it has to pull triple duty for spots, 3D and hunting.


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

easton fatboys!...:thumbs_up


----------



## Cold Pt. Archer (Feb 5, 2009)

Victory X-Ringer HV 250's
100 Gr point
Mini-Blazers
Pin nocks


It's hard to beat Victory. They have a large diameter, tune great, and they have pleanty of options. They also come with pin nocks.


----------



## Briguy (Jan 26, 2009)

Easton X7 Eclipse 2413 with 110 grain nibbs and 3" AAE vanes .


----------



## hoytdemon06 (Nov 24, 2008)

Victory V1 VX-22s
Bohninh Blazer x2

Larger size
Light Weight
Durable


----------



## ihunt-4-me (Jan 20, 2008)

Gold Tip Ultralite X-Cutters 28", pin nocks, inserts w/ 60gr. tips, 5" wraps, and 4 - 2 1/4" Vane Tec low profile vanes. Total wt. 385 grs. Shoots extremely well.


----------



## dragman (Jul 12, 2008)

2212 cobalt X7's with bullet points.


----------



## Spear Chucker (Feb 3, 2009)

400 Easton Lightspeed 3d's
80gr glue-in tips
2.3 Blazer vanes
CR Tune-a-nocks

These seem to group tighter than the standard LightSpeeds, even though the spec's are nearly identical.


----------



## mws65 (Jul 23, 2003)

CX Maximas 350 30" FF200 80gr nib
CX CXL250 30" FF FLP300 90gr
Mike


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

I like fatboys. One thing I'll share, they shoot better with a heavy point. Mine are a little under 27", 500's, with 100 grain points. That should spine too weak, but they don't. The shoot great. If you end up shooting 400s you might even want to try more than 100 in the front.

Good luck!


----------



## gill1 (Jan 20, 2009)

Gold tip 22series 125 up front 3-d duravanes in the rear fallowed by a pin nock 367 grain 285 fps out of Bowtech 101st Airborne at 60 lbs:wink:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

kkromer said:


> I like fatboys. One thing I'll share, they shoot better with a heavy point. Mine are a little under 27", 500's, with 100 grain points. That should spine too weak, but they don't. The shoot great. If you end up shooting 400s you might even want to try more than 100 in the front.
> 
> Good luck!


 Is that 100gr glue-ins?

I shoot FatBoy 400 @ 29" with 65 gr screw-in tip. ( that's close to 100gr total at the tip)


----------



## Silver Mallard (Mar 25, 2004)

Easton 2312 X7 cobalt
90 grain tip
2-1/4" gatway feather
shoots very well for 3d and indoor!


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> Is that 100gr glue-ins?
> 
> I shoot FatBoy 400 @ 29" with 65 gr screw-in tip. ( that's close to 100gr total at the tip)


Those are glue in points. try some 85 grain points if you have the speed to play with. Just see how they shoot.


----------



## hoytx (Jan 31, 2008)

Victory x-ringers with 100 grn points they are very light weight so you get good speed and are durable pluse have great line cutting diamaiter.


----------



## jackthehitman (Jan 21, 2006)

easton X7 2212's 27''
1.8 duravane's
70 grain points


----------



## s_house (Mar 12, 2006)

Victory X-ringer HV 1'S. 100 gr glue in, AAE EP 1.6


----------



## scottyb (Aug 6, 2008)

Easton Lightspeed 500's w/2" Blazers are what I use for 3D. Excellent arrows IMO.


----------



## bass-n-bucks95 (Dec 5, 2008)

X-Ringer 350 I like them alot there awsome. I fltched them with 5" durevanes. and use a 100 grain feild point on them


----------



## whiskeyJack (Apr 25, 2007)

Ihuntwithabow said:


> New to spot and 3d. Have hunted several years but want to start shooting weekends at our local 3d archery club. Have been shooting fatboys for spots. What arrows do you use for 3d and why?? Thanks for the help


Gold tip 3555,s 90g hyperspeed points, Bohning vanes, leave my AM straight as a die!


----------



## hunt_xt (Jan 27, 2009)

Carbon Express CXL2's. They are awesome large diameter shafts that leave a great flight!! But I am now going to Beman 9.3's!!


----------



## tonyk17972 (Feb 8, 2009)

Gold Tips XT Hunters 5575
fast lite durable
i shot one at a concrete step a only bent the insert


----------

